# Swanbourne Railway station



## Labb (Oct 25, 2009)

I visited this place in october 2009. Swanbourne is a disused railway station that served the villages of Swanbourne, Little Horwood and Mursley in north Buckinghamshire. It is on the disused Varsity Line.

The line was buildt in 1850's and was closed 1.1.1968. The line is very overgrown, but there are talks about reopening the line. Today there is a single track line, but it used to be double track.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 25, 2009)

Excellent stuff Labb and congrats on you first shots. Thats a very tidy little station mate!


----------



## Labb (Oct 25, 2009)

Thank you, Black Shuck. Glad you like the shots.

This is my second post. The first one was several month ago, called Car Graveyard in Sweden.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 25, 2009)

Sorry mate, I have never read that one. You know Disused Railways are my favourite and thats beautiful. Is L.N.E.R mate?


----------



## Labb (Oct 25, 2009)

Swanbourne station is one of the many small stations on the Oxford to Cambridge line. I was told by the man who owns the station building that it was part of the LNWR.


----------



## Black Shuck (Oct 25, 2009)

Ahathe Old London and North Western. A very large company indeed. I will be visiting an L.M.S.R Line shortly.


----------



## Potter (Oct 25, 2009)

That is lovely. It would be so nice if they re-open it.


----------



## Trinpaul (Oct 25, 2009)

Great pics, even though it's partly overgrown in areas it's in great condition  so nice to see that, thanks for posting them


----------



## night crawler (Oct 26, 2009)

Wonderful stuff and good to see some still intact. I must sort out the one in wales I have been following along


----------



## cardiffrail (Oct 26, 2009)

Apparently the whole section between Calvert Junction and Newton Longville Tip is abandoned but in-situ., that must be a good 10 or 15 miles. Really must get down there sometime.


----------



## Flexible (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing these. I love stuff like this.


----------



## FISHER (Oct 28, 2009)

Excellent pics, well done


----------



## Daddy_Longlegs (Nov 6, 2009)

Someone call vegetation control 

Nice shots there Labb, was this one of the lines dear old Beeching closed?

Personally i think it'd be brilliant if they opened up a few of the old lines and ran some 'proper' locos like kettles (steam locos to the uninitiated) or maybe a few of the old diesels... None of these ugly, noisy and polluting voyagers or those pendolinos that make you seasick !!

There's a few old lines going off near where i live, perhaps i should get off my lazy butt and go check them out


----------



## Labb (Nov 7, 2009)

This line was not included in Dr. Beeching's plan. It was the Bristish Railway Board that closed the line. We can blame Dr. Beeching for the closure of many lines, but not this one.


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Nov 7, 2009)

That's a very pretty station in a great condition. Lovely photo's


----------



## robert666 (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------

